# Derogatory terms for Orcs



## Emirikol (Aug 26, 2005)

So.....what are the slang terms for Orcs (or other humanoids)?

Kobold:  Doggies, Pugs
Goblin:  Goobs, Goobers
Hobgoblin:  Blue-noses, Hobgoobs, Nobgoobs
Orc:  Ms.Piggy, Pigger,  Pork-chops
Gnoll:  Gnorks, Gnyenas
Bugbear:  "Like boxes of poop in your dungeon?  Get a bugbear." ~ Old cat joke
Drow:  Dorks

"There's only two kinds of elves.  Yella' elves and dark elves."

C'mon, let's hear your creative juices squirt from your brains!


jh


..


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 26, 2005)

I've always intended to play an Elven Bard in an orc heavy campaign so I can shout out, "It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye!"


----------



## D_Sinclair (Aug 26, 2005)

One game I played in, the stuck up gray elf forced into the party tended to call the half orc "snout lout".


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 26, 2005)

I use the term Porc

of course the ultimate insult for an orc is to call them "Elf-blood!"


----------



## The Sigil (Aug 26, 2005)

My dwarf usually refers to orcs as "low-grade whetstones" for his axe.


----------



## Mercule (Aug 26, 2005)

Shadowrun slang for elf was "dandelion eater".

I like "tusker" for orc.  "Long-pig" works as a double-meaning, too.


----------



## tarchon (Aug 26, 2005)

Igs


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 26, 2005)

Orc = Better Dead
Elf = Fancy 
Dwarf = Little Beard


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 26, 2005)

I've heard the following in MMORPGs and online games:

Kobold:  dogs
Goblin:  gobbos
Hobgoblin:  hobgobbos
Orc:  pig-faces


----------



## Wraith Form (Aug 26, 2005)

If a homophobic, racist redneck (no offense to you lovlies out there) were offended by it--that's the one to use.


----------



## Romnipotent (Aug 27, 2005)

I call them Gnomes... pisses them off to no end


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 27, 2005)

If I wanted to insult an orc, I'd call him "Elf."


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 27, 2005)

*Old School Orcish Insults*

"Piglet"

What can I say? I have a fondness for the classics ....


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 27, 2005)

Grunt or Grunter in my homebrew campaign. (Where for the most part they are the victims of an invasion by the 'civilized' humans and dwarfs. Think 'Aboriginal Native' rather than ' Bloodthirsty Monster'.)

Racism is alive and well in that world.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Renton (Aug 27, 2005)

let's not call them anything, let's just ignore them.


----------



## wingsandsword (Aug 27, 2005)

"Greenskin" is one I've heard used that hasn't been listed so far.


----------



## Wormwood (Aug 27, 2005)

About 15 years ago, my group had a name for orcs that was so wonderfully offensive that I fear using it in polite company. 

Consider yourself fairly warned. 



Spoiler



Piggers


----------



## Orius (Aug 28, 2005)

The only terms I really remember players in my campaign use is "gobbo" for the goblins.  As a DM, I'd have the bad guys call PC dwarves "stumpies".


----------



## Faraer (Aug 29, 2005)

In the Realms:







> *Orcs:* the Mighty (orcs, of themselves), Slaugh (= “pigs” among some elves; this term literally translates as “mud-wallowing-dogs,” and is beginning to be heard in use by half-elves, dryads, and some other forest-dwelling folk).


----------



## LordBOB (Aug 29, 2005)

i just call them WEAK and they all seem to get mad at me


----------



## Zander (Aug 30, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Goblin:  gobbos
> Hobgoblin:  hobgobbos



Yes, those have been used in campaigns I've DMed or played in. 'Hobgob' for hobgoblin has been used as well. Also:

Orc: dorc
Dwarf: runt, stunt or stuntter
Kobold, goblin or any other monster that's small, humanoid and easy to kill: xvart

There are also some terms for drow but they are the same as real world racist terms so I'm not going to repeat them here. I've never been involved in a campaign that used RL racist terms to describe humans in the game world, nor would I want to.


----------



## Romnipotent (Aug 30, 2005)

Jenny (males only, tone and inflection is important)
Tusky the friendly blob
Legolas
Perfume Man
Orc de Toilet
"Carl" < should offend any orc I know in the circle of people I play with
Snuggles the furry pussy cat
Funny Orc Lady (for a male)
Trebuchet Ammo
Daft single minded paramecium of a culture.
Kegcarrier


----------



## Storm Raven (Aug 30, 2005)

In my home camapign, the elves coined a term for orcs: _spuma_; literally meaning "scum".


----------



## Warehouse23 (Aug 30, 2005)

Don't forget to have your orcs call the humans "Breeder" (an old SRism). I like the term because it conjures up terrifying mental images of what must go on to produce a half-orc....


----------



## Reprisal (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm somewhat confused as to where the term "dogs" comes from when referring to Kobolds... are they not _reptilian_?

"Greenskins" tends to be a favoured term for orcs, though it's fairly neutral when it comes to being offensive.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2005)

Reprisal said:
			
		

> I'm somewhat confused as to where the term "dogs" comes from when referring to Kobolds... are they not _reptilian_?
> 
> "Greenskins" tends to be a favoured term for orcs, though it's fairly neutral when it comes to being offensive.




Kobolds have been portrayed as dog like since the 1e MM, sometimes with scales and reptilian but not always. And in many descriptions they are described as speaking in yips and growls.


----------



## radferth (Aug 30, 2005)

IMC Orc _is_ the derogatory term humans call them.  They don't have a specific word for themselves as a species, as their identity is tribal, rather than racial.


----------



## Staffan (Aug 31, 2005)

Reprisal said:
			
		

> I'm somewhat confused as to where the term "dogs" comes from when referring to Kobolds... are they not _reptilian_?



The Rules Cyclopedia describes kobolds thusly: "These small, evil, dog-like humanoids [...] They have scaly, rust-brown skin no hair." I'm sure Basic D&D described them similarly.

In other words, shaped like dogs but scaled like reptiles.


----------



## Greg K (Aug 31, 2005)

What if orcs do not call themselves orcs and the word "orc" itself was the deragotory term?


----------



## Mithran (Aug 31, 2005)

My favorite term for Kobolds is "Yipping Demons" (Half an imaginary cookie to whoever guesses where that comes from.


----------



## Zander (Aug 31, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> My favorite term for Kobolds is "Yipping Demons" (Half an imaginary cookie to whoever guesses where that comes from.



Baldur's Gate?


----------



## Mithran (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, that was an easy one. That's why you just get half an imaginary cookie instead of a whole one.


----------

